
List of inventors killed by their own inventions - zoowar
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Inventors_killed_by_their_own_inventions
======
kitsune_
From the list, this is surreal (and not for the faint hearted):

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Reichelt.ogg>

Franz Reichelt, a tailor and inventor, died in 1912 while testing his
parachute contraption. He jumped from the Eiffel Tower and the whole incident
was captured on camera. He told authorities he'd test it with a dummy first.

------
mtraven
See also <http://world.std.com/~jlr/doom/doom_eng.htm>

------
zengr
No software inventors/creators? Software doesn't kill?

~~~
gnoupi
Doesn't kill their creators, at least.

